# Visa 457 Subsequent Entrant - Self Employment Options?



## stu (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi all,

I've been searching for a while now and struggling to find an answer. I'll be moving to Perth from UK in August, as a subsequent entrant under my partners 457 visa. Everything I've read so far advises there's no working restrictions under this visa. However, can I continue to be self employed or register my own business in Aus? 

I would really appreciate your insight?!

Thanks
Stuart


----------



## raman12k (Aug 28, 2014)

Yes I can self employed that's right 
Regards raman


----------

